# Rockscape



## Ads84 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi all,

Have made a few posts before and am currently building up a Saulosi and Syno Lucipinnis tank of 180ltrs, 100cm long.

Me and my son are lucky enough to live near a quarry and have collected a lot of granite to create our scape.

We are now piling and configuring but having read so much material are finding hard to make markers to forge our final scape.

We have higher rocks to break up lines of sight and are creating caves, can anyone shed any light to specifics we should be creating, we are looking for 2 males 12 females and 3 syno maybe 4?

Appriciate the help and appriciate it's not one fits all but we would like to get it as right as possible.

Thank you


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

You never want 2 males,go for either 1 or 3+. Otherwise, the dominant will likely kill the subdominant in a tank that size. With multiples, the aggression will be divided.

Lucipinnis are most comfortable in groups. Best with 6+.


----------



## Ads84 (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info, if there are more than 1 male does each one need a territory and what would this consist of? Like flat rock, low rock or high rock?

If there are multiple syno's will they need a cave each or will some share?

Thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Think in terms of cubicles for the males...a patch of substrate (the territory) and some walls (the cave) but no door or ceiling. Pile up the rocks as high as you can go for the females. Make extra territories...maybe 5.

My synodontis (get five fish) appreciate terracotta saucers covered with slate tiles. You can build rock piles on top of these as long as you leave access. They don't mind sharing with the mbuna either. They do not each need their own cave.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> My synodontis (get five fish)


Why five?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They do better in groups. Three is too few and 7 is too many.


----------



## Adam84 (Oct 18, 2018)

Brilliant thank you now I have some pointers I will try and create something with what I have.


----------



## Ads84 (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been moving and this fits the footprint of the tank.

The scape is pushed back to allow space at the front and all the caves face forwards to see the fish, I believe I have height, 3 territories and 6 caves.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Ads84 said:


> I've been moving and this fits the footprint of the tank.
> 
> The scape is pushed back to allow space at the front and all the caves face forwards to see the fish, I believe I have height, 3 territories and 6 caves.


I love that look, make sure you put the rock on the glass.


----------



## Ads84 (Oct 18, 2018)

We are happy with it and hopefully covers all needs.

We will be using egg crate may not need to but will be loading with the boy so better had 

The rocks weigh around 45kg/99lbs so the tank should hold no worries


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's very beautiful, but I would do peacocks with these rocks. Mbuna think in terms of filling up the tank to the waterline.


----------



## Adam84 (Oct 18, 2018)

The tallest rock isn't far off the top as the tank is 40cm tall and the tallest rock is just over 30cm so where would you add rock to fill more?

This layout reaches end to end and leaves about 1/3 of room at the front, could add to the lower levels but I thought these made good terratory markers.


----------



## Ads84 (Oct 18, 2018)

Little more playing today probably going to look at some much smaller rocks to go infront across the middle to break up the joins in all the rock behind


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Again, very beautiful. But for mbuna you want lots of fish sized pockets...maybe a dozen in the rock pile. And then somewhat enclosed patches of substrate for males to claim on the substrate.

You don't want one male to take the whole front, etc.


----------



## Adam84 (Oct 18, 2018)

I know what you mean, one thing when I look at ours it looks simple. I'll go back use one large as the vocal point then stack smaller pieces to create pockets that way!

Appreciate the help


----------



## Ads84 (Oct 18, 2018)

We went back and swapped out some bigger rocks for smaller ones, believe we are looking much better and more Mbuna now.


----------



## Ads84 (Oct 18, 2018)

Think things are taking shape nicely now just need to decide how to place final arrangement in tank :?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe jumble them up a little so they look more natural and less constructed. They will also be more stable. Looking good.


----------

